# Heinz 57 ketchup culture



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

I work at a restaurant and our employee break room upstairs often gets neglected by a certain few who use it. I found this ketchup bottle up there with an entire fruit fly culture calling it home. Maggots, pupae, flies, and all... I presume a ketchup lid was left off for a day or so and then someone else must have put the lid back on the next day. Somewhere in between the lid being off and on someone had to have eaten the newly forming maggots. Yum! 
I however, was the only one fascinated by it. Everyone told me to get that out of their face immediately! Haha.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks! Now I will have to carefully examine all ketchup containers before I enjoy the delicious contents


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Nath514 said:


> Thanks! Now I will have to carefully examine all ketchup containers before I enjoy the delicious contents


A little extra protien never hurt anybody.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

so much for potatos flakes, i going over to ketchup. all those free packets you get when you eat out.


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

Especially Heinz is famous for staying in the bottle, so no worries about ketchup spilling out


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Will all your frogs turn red?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Will all your frogs turn red?


I can see it now...big bright neon on broadway reading "Super red auratus only available through FrogFever!"

D


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

I will never eat ketchup agian!!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

They go wild for Tomato Passata too, trust me!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Nath514 said:


> Thanks! Now I will have to carefully examine all ketchup containers before I enjoy the delicious contents


Seriously!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Maybe ketchup adds vitamins to the FF's system? Just some thoughts.

D


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you take it home to see how it produces? I wonder what it smells like when its spent? 

Brian


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

57 varieties just for your darts!!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Cool and disgusting all wrapped into one.


----------



## SirMitchel (Oct 13, 2012)

So cool. Probably breaks a few health codes though...


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

pa.walt said:


> so much for potatos flakes, i going over to ketchup. all those free packets you get when you eat out.


Tell me about it. One time, at the drive through in a Burger King, the employee at the window gave us as much ketchup packets as he could in two handfuls! the result: One giant mountain of ketchup packets!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Make that 58 Varieties.

John


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i am just curious. how long was this bottle open. its not like the flys "jumped" in as soon as the bottle was left open. i think even without the flys the stuff would of been no good.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

+1 for sure...if it was left out for that long, especially with an open cap.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

My guess is the cap was off for maybe a day or two max. 
What we do know though is that someone definitely put the lid back on... after using it I'm sure. Probably the same busser that left it there in the first place. People these days can just not tell a blooming fruit fly culture when they see one! 
I took it home and threw it away. It looked like the newly emerged flies drowned in the kecthup.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

I think you forgot to mention the restaurant name.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Pretty sure that issue was addressed in post......1.

JBear




FrogFever said:


> I work at a restaurant and *our employee break room upstairs*...





outofreach said:


> I think you forgot to mention the restaurant name.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

jbherpin said:


> Pretty sure that issue was addressed in post......1.
> 
> JBear


I must be missing restaurant name, can't find it, I understood restaurant part and break room.....

Need to know where to go if my cultures crash.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

outofreach said:


> I must be missing restaurant name, can't find it, I understood restaurant part and break room.....
> 
> Need to know where to go if my cultures crash.


There are plenty of online sources, I wouldn't bank on accidental Ketchup cultures. I think you missed the point.

JB


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

jbherpin said:


> There are plenty of online sources, I wouldn't bank on accidental Ketchup cultures. I think you missed the point.
> 
> JB


No, think I got the point.

But thanks for the attention.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

outofreach said:


> No, think I got the point.
> 
> But thanks for the attention.


Ok, cool. You do know it is against almost every company's policies to share info or opinions online that would reflect on the company poorly? That was my point. The OP wanted to share a silly thing that was observed and you tried to make it serious. No need imo. Just say "eww gross", or "wow", or "I wonder the potential", and I would have never said anything.

JB


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Can this be done with Catsup or just Ketchup?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i think only ketchup. i think catsup is hunts.  just kidding.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I've worked in many a restaurant in my day and I'm going to tell you right now, if you use the condiment bottles on the tables you're taking your health into your hands. Every one of the 5 restaurants I've worked in simply wiped off the lip and refilled old condiment bottles every night. The result is possibly years-old ketchup, mustard, vinegar, whatever, mixed in with a dash of newer stuff on top. The only time a new bottle was put on the table was when an old one broke. 

All that said, I still use them. I just wanted to let everyone else know what they were risking.


----------

